# The beast (part 2)



## Devils flower (Mar 11, 2006)

My Idolo completely coloured green/white/purple so I had to take some more pictures (they should be sharper, which I am working on..)

close ups:

















the whole beast:
















To get an idea of its size: the width of the leaf is 6 cm

@Christian: you were right, he is just under 12 cm  It's a close call though..











Hope you all enjoy the photos :wink:


----------



## ellroy (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow well done Steven! Your methods are obviously working....I must rig up some straw in my cages. How many adults do you have now?

Alan


----------



## ibanez_freak (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey,

think we could get a pic of the enclosure from a little bit of distance so we can see how you put the straw in and what you used for them to hang up when they molt? Any one got these in stock any more? Kinda disappeared last year when a few breeders had them in stock.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Devils flower (Mar 11, 2006)

@Alan: just this male, my female is now already 3 months since her last moult

@Cameron: I think it's pretty obvious in the last picture... I only use stray and mess cages :wink:

I have problems finding stock also. I am looking for L5/L6 males since I have an L8 male (=sub) and 2 L8 females (=subsub)... I'm afraid he is going to mature too fast  

Cheers,

Steven


----------



## KennethJ78 (Mar 11, 2006)

Damn....

Beautiful pics of an even more beautiful mantis.

I don't feel experienced enough to purchase this species yet, but OMG what pure beauty.

In Dutch: Schitterende foto's Steven.. je mag met recht trots zijn op dit dier.

( translated: Really marvellous pics Steven, you should be proud of having such a magnificent animal )


----------



## ibanez_freak (Mar 11, 2006)

All I meant was, is that straw tied to the mesh/how you do that lol. Just let me a retard on this one. I'm not interested in what age they'd be if I bought some. I'm not much of a breeder. I would just keep them for the fun of it.

Cheers, Cameron.

p.s. for heating do you use heat mats and light bulbs? or just mats?

Cheers.

My devil flower mantis which died due to unknown reasons :_(


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 11, 2006)

Gorgeous!! I have few of them raised up to L4 before sending them to Joe. Great job! All the best.


----------



## Devils flower (Mar 13, 2006)

@yen_saw: who is Joe?? If you say it like that he is some kind of criminal dealer :? (I bet he's a nice person though :wink: )

@cameron: I just use light bulbs, no maths. I'll try to make picture of the straw/mesh combination soon.. Some explanation: take a piece of mesh half the size of the cage ceiling, attach straw to it with staples and attach the mesh+straw to the ceiling with needle and wire :wink:


----------



## Christian (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi.

@Cameron:



> Any one got these in stock any more? Kinda disappeared last year when a few breeders had them in stock.


:shock: Of course this species is still in stock. I sold my last surplus bunch some days ago (about 16 L6-L8 larvae). As they can not be shipped, though, I admit that this is not really helpful... :?

Regards,

Christian


----------



## ibanez_freak (Mar 14, 2006)

Ah I see, do you mean that they cant be shipped overseas? Because I origionally went to the aes bug show last oct and got 1 from martin french. He happily arranged to send it to me afterwards because I was returning home by plane :shock: and didn't want to lose because of problems with animals not being allowed on planes (although I got 2 popa through security)

The idolo arrived at my house with next day delivery fine and active (and was only L2 when I got her).

I bet their quite a long lived species because took a while to get to that stage I got her at. Unfortunately she keeled over from a disease I think (only because I lost an orchid mantis and a popa spurca within 2 days of each other).

I'm gonna make a better enclosure for them next time I get these guys.

Cheers, Cameron.

I disinfected the cages and the threat was over. A shame though

Maybe I should rephrase the question. Anyone in the uk got nymphs? preferably younger ones because 1. I enjoy them as pets and 2. older ones are going to be adult sooner and is less rewarding when they reach adult so fast.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 14, 2006)

@Devil flower: Yeah i let Joe keep a pair of idolo as i was too busy with work last year. They were L4 but already looking impressive, i took couple of pics before sending them away.











Yeah Joe is not a bad guy!


----------

